# For the handplane guys Stanley No 64



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

Just got back from a flea mkt. Found a odd looking plane a Stanley no 64. So i hopped on EBay there's one priced at $1499.00 and mine looks the same and as good as it does. Is it really worth that?


> ?


???? I almost didn't buy it for $15.00 He also had a Stanley Bailey 51/4 And also a couple of _ Baileys i'd never heard of i didn't buy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Are you talking about a #64 spoke shave ? if so they are a common place tool $10-$20


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen.

If it did happen and you have a #64 butcher block plane, then that is the YOU SUCK of the decade!!!

$1500 might be on the high side of what 64's are worth, but they aren't very common, so go for high prices.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

ditto on what JayT wrote. There isn't a plane guy here who wouldn't want to be in your shoes.

Either way we'll want some pictures. I've never even seen one in the wild.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

This is killing me, wonder which one it is.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

It's a butcher block plane. Like the one on EBay I'm trying to upload picts to photobucket My puter is like me old and slow!! I'll try again in the am.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll double your money. ;-)


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

I'll triple it!


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

well holy horse plop - how about that.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

Pics of my Stanley #64


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

Well you can plainly see, i don't have a clue what i'm doing


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Sweet! There are not enough YOU SUCK's out there to properly congratulate you on your find.

Nothing that you are really doing wrong, photobucket and LJ don't always play well together. Loading the pics directly into LJ via the "img" button is the best way to make sure sizing is correct.


----------



## Wolfdaddy (May 18, 2013)

Well dang. Can't argue with the pics! Awesome find!


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Great find, gloat worthy.
BTW You suck big time.
Here that's a complement


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

man…..you suck!!


----------

